# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  Österreich und die TCPA

## bernie

Hi,

Ezechiel im TCPA-Forum hat folgenden Link gefunden. Langsam beschäftigen sich die österreichischen Parteien mit TCPA, Softwarepatenten und OpenSource Software.

http://www.carrier.co.at/tcpa_sw_pat/fragen.html

gestern war bei uns Wahl, die Ergebnisse etwa:
ÖVP: 43%
SPÖ: 37%
Grüne: 10%
FPÖ: 10%

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## Tocotac

> _Original geschrieben von bernie_ 
> *gestern war bei uns Wahl, die Ergebnisse etwa:
> ÖVP: 43%
> SPÖ: 37%
> Grüne: 10%
> FPÖ: 10%
> 
> Ciao, Bernie*


juhu, die FPÖ wieder im Keller  :Smilie:   schon irgendwelche Koalitionsvorschläge oder wünsche von Schüssel und seiner ÖVP?

----------


## bernie

Hi,

Das einzige was bis jetzt verlautbart wurde "Wir treten mit allen Parteien in Verhandlungen"
Ich bin auch heilfroh, dass die Idioten von der FPÖ wieder bei ihren 10% sind, ein bisschen mehr als die Grünen, das wird ihnen ordentlich zu Denken geben.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## frankpr

Ich bin zwar nicht aus Eurem schönen Land, aber schon daran interessiert. Der Dämpfer für die FPÖ ist zwar schön, aber 10% zu viel sind es immer noch.

MfG

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von frankpr_ 
> *Ich bin zwar nicht aus Eurem schönen Land, aber schon daran interessiert. Der Dämpfer für die FPÖ ist zwar schön, aber 10% zu viel sind es immer noch.
> 
> MfG*


ebenso! Hoffentlich siehts bei uns in 2Jahren auch so aus, dass die rechten Nationalisten endlich einen aufn Deckel bekommen!

----------


## frankpr

Bei der Volksbefragung zum Asylrecht gabs ja schon was drauf.

MfG

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von frankpr_ 
> *Bei der Volksbefragung zum Asylrecht gabs ja schon was drauf.
> 
> MfG*


war ja gar knapp... ok, das Asylwesen is bei uns besch... eiden... anyway, etwas offensichtlicher könnte das ergebniss sein

----------


## derRichard

> _Original geschrieben von bernie_ 
> *Hi,
> 
> Ezechiel im TCPA-Forum hat folgenden Link gefunden. Langsam beschäftigen sich die österreichischen Parteien mit TCPA, Softwarepatenten und OpenSource Software.
> 
> http://www.carrier.co.at/tcpa_sw_pat/fragen.html
> 
> gestern war bei uns Wahl, die Ergebnisse etwa:
> ÖVP: 43%
> ...


meine "wunsch"-partei is es leider nicht ganz geworden.
aber wenigstens hat die fpoe eine wohlverdiente abreibung bekommen.


//richard

p.s: aber wisst ihr was ironisch is:
die partei die ich am wenigsten mag hat einen linux-server
und die partei die ich mag setzt auf win2000  :Frown:

----------


## bernie

> _Original geschrieben von frankpr_ 
> *Ich bin zwar nicht aus Eurem schönen Land, aber schon daran interessiert. Der Dämpfer für die FPÖ ist zwar schön, aber 10% zu viel sind es immer noch.
> 
> MfG*


Naja, wenn du vor 2 Jahren noch etwa 30% hattest, dann werden jetzt 10% schon recht weh tun  :Big Grin:  Knapp vor den Grünen, wie in alten Zeiten  :Smilie: 

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## DustPuppy

also mal zusammenfassen...

fpö = ziemlich rechts
spö = hat unser land in schulden gestürtzt
grün = klingt ziemlich viel von den gut, für das sie sich einsetzen, aber ich bezweifle das sie das wirklich durchziehn würden.
övp = Oje, haiders kleiner schoßhund schüssel...

----------


## bernie

> _Original geschrieben von Linuxschrotter_ 
> *also mal zusammenfassen...
> 
> fpö = ziemlich rechts
> spö = hat unser land in schulden gestürtzt
> grün = klingt ziemlich viel von den gut, für das sie sich einsetzen, aber ich bezweifle das sie das wirklich durchziehn würden.
> övp = Oje, haiders kleiner schoßhund schüssel...*


Hmm, ja würde ich auch so sagen. Zu bedenken ist aber auch, dass die SPÖ nach dem Krieg das Land wieder aufgebaut hat. Wenn die Grünen was versprechen, vielleicht danach gewählt werden und es nicht halten haben sie ein gewaltiges Problem. Und was ich bis jetzt so vom van der Bellen mitbekommen habe kann er seine Versprechen zum grössten Teil halten.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## DustPuppy

ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht...

----------


## panzi

@derRichard

> die partei die ich mag setzt auf win2000


Die verwenden doch eh Linux!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

The site www.gruene.at is running Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) mod_fastcgi/2.2.12 mod_gzip/1.3.19.1a PHP/4.2.2 mod_ssl/2.8.10 OpenSSL/0.9.6b on Linux.

@Linuxschrotter

>  ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht...

van der Bellen ist der einzige der sich nicht couchen lässt (wenn man das so schreibt), alle anderen wurden trainiert darin, immer das "richtige" zu sagen. wir haben uns in Deutsch u. Kommunikation ne Wahldiskusion angesehn (van der Bellen Vs. Schussel *g*), da wirkte es stark danach, das Schüssel "gewinnt". danach hat uns der Prof. erklärt, was der Schüssel "wirklich" g'macht hat und was der van der Bellen besser machen hat können. rauskahm: der van der Bellen hätt genausosehr die ÖVP besiegen können, wenn er besser trainiert währe in so (manipulierender) rethorik.


PS: das hätt ich mir aber nicht erwartet:
The site www.fpoe.at is running Apache/1.3.27 (Unix) PHP/4.2.3 ApacheJServ/1.1.2 mod_ssl/2.8.12 OpenSSL/0.9.6g on Linux.


Die restlichen großen Parteien:
The site www.spoe.at is running Microsoft-IIS/4.0 on Windows 2000.
The site www.oevp.at is running Microsoft-IIS/5.0 on Windows 2000.
The site www.lif.at is running Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.10 OpenSSL/0.9.6g on Linux.

Nur die zwei Großparteien verwenden Windows 2000. Warum eigentlich?

----------


## Alex_K

> _Original geschrieben von Linuxschrotter_ 
> *grün = klingt ziemlich viel von den gut, für das sie sich einsetzen*


für den kleinen mann vielleicht schon, aber für die wirtschaft (auf der alles aufbaut) wäre es der reinste horror ...

des weiteren glaube ich nicht dass es irgendwem von den (wirchtigen) parteimitgliedern interressiert (egal ob fpö, övp, grüne, spö, lif, kpö, die rosere schwulenpartei  :Wink: ) interressiet ob ihre seite auf linux oder win läuft.

----------

